# Hemlock beside septic field.



## squad143 (Nov 16, 2009)

Did this job last week. Quick cut and chuck. One of many that day.

No ground crew (hunting season). Made for a long day.

Just starting the video thing... finding the editing takes longer than the removal.

Hope you enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZQ1_AtzoIY


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 16, 2009)

Enjoyed it Squad, nice job!


----------



## scotvl (Nov 17, 2009)

That was awesome, how long you been climbing?


----------



## Treetom (Nov 17, 2009)

You done good, squad143. Keep posting those videos.


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 17, 2009)

That's Nice! Great Success!! Nice Job.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 17, 2009)

scotvl said:


> That was awesome, how long you been climbing?



25 years, in a part-time capacity. Quite a bit more in the last 4, but it is a side business for me.

Thanks for the good words guys.


----------



## Greener (Nov 19, 2009)

squad143 said:


> Did this job last week. Quick cut and chuck. One of many that day.
> 
> No ground crew (hunting season). Made for a long day.
> 
> ...



Ground crew? What's that? Looked fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Nov 19, 2009)

That was one tall and spindley hemlock, plucked the top right out of er' by hand, very nice!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 19, 2009)

you made that look too easy! nice job..... Mike


----------



## lumberjack333 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ahhh, you were tied into the maple or whatever tree that appears to be beside the hemlock... tricky you are mmmhhm?:hmm3grin2orange: but still very nice


----------



## techman (Nov 21, 2009)

Looked like it was getting pretty small at the top. Any risk of the trunk snapping?


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Nov 21, 2009)

That was a real good job and great video. I watched with my wife and two daughters. 

BTW

On the larger branches that barber chaired...why did you cut them from the trunk with a hand saw...why not use the top handle?

Thanks


----------



## techman (Nov 21, 2009)

Woodcutteranon said:


> That was a real good job and great video. I watched with my wife and two daughters.
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...



It looked like he did that on purpose, so he could grab them and toss them into a pile.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm curious have you gotten much business from people who have watched one of your you tube videos? I was thinking of making a couple for promotional reasons..... Thanks.... Mike


----------



## squad143 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the interest guys.

Lumberjack333 
- I tied into the maple once I was near the top, mainly because I had to remove a fairly large dead limb on the maple that was relatively close to the hemlock (left that part out of the video). I actually had to leave the hemlock to finish the stub on the maple. Since the line was already thrown around a solid section of the maple, I decided to leave it there as a high TIP while I took the top of the dead hemlock. The top section had about a 4" dia. and although I felt it was secure, it was easier with a high TIP. Usually I'll just double wrap my lanyard when the trees diameter get that small.

Techman 
- The top was a little small, however it was stable and had only been dead for less than a year.

Woodcutteranon 
- Techman is correct, it was done on purpose. When working by myself, if I can, I'll drop the limbs into a pile and then chunk the wood in a different pile, makes for an easier cleanup. (unless I need the brush pile to absorb the impact of the chunks). Since this tree was above a septic field, I also did not want the heavier/larger branches landing on the field. - if they had of landed on the field butt first they could have broken the leaching pipes. (The smaller branches, this was not an issue).
On some large branches I will cut them partially through and then finish them with the hand saw, I don't like grabbing a branch close to the running chainsaw and just using a handsaw only on a large branch is too time and energy consuming.

Mikecutstrees 
- I just started posting the videos and put my phone number in, just in case. A lot of my customers are not home when I remove their trees and are curious as to how it is done. Hopefully the videos will give them some idea. Who knows, maybe they will even see their tree in there one day. I am considering having a web page and if I do, I'll definitely have a link to my Youtube page.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 22, 2009)

*Nice Job*

Nice video and fine editing, although would like to hear that 200t rather than music lol...


----------



## outofmytree (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice work on the video squad. 

Both the nice smooth work limbing on the way up and the POV of blocking on the way down are great for clients to see. In all it looked very professional. 

I would suggest if you plan to use video's for marketting that you include start and finish shots. It may also be worthwhile adding a brief job overview as a title explaining why the removal was done. 

I agree with the editing taking time. It can be a slow process but I really enjoy it. More videos please.


----------



## EdenT (Nov 23, 2009)

Great video. You have some real skill. Your tree works not too sloppy either.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 24, 2009)

what kinda helmet cam id like to make a few videos.


----------



## mwood1986 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Nice*

Love the video great work


----------



## squad143 (Nov 25, 2009)

mattfr12 said:


> what kinda helmet cam id like to make a few videos.



I'm using VIO's POV1. It's a nice setup.


----------



## JoeCanuck (Dec 14, 2009)

*Local Boy*

Great job! I too am from the Toronto area (Aurora) with a place in Haliburton (complete with septic field & hemlocks - more than I could count). I've done a lot of clearing but with both feet on the ground. Too old to even contemplate doing what you do. Post more videos when you can.

Joe


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 14, 2009)

Great video man good choice on the old school music. Your getting good at this.


----------



## techdave (Dec 20, 2009)

*Great Vid Jefe!*

Tight, clean, nice tunes! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 8, 2010)

Great job, keep cranking out the vid's...it gives us a birds eye view of how its done.

Climb safe and keep the chains sharp!
Scott


----------

